# Ravenwing...Do I need to read any other first?



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have read somewhere that this is a natural sequel to another Dark Angels book. Is this right?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

As far as I'm aware, it's the first in a series, so no. I haven't read it yet, though.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I think Gav has said that some plot points and characters from Angels of Darkness and Kallidus could reappear in this new trilogy but I don't believe they are necessary reads.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you..will read AoD first to get in the mood.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bane of Kings...you will probably read it before I do...will await your review.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive read and finished Ravenwing already. It is a straight sequel to Angels of Darkness. The Protagonist in RW becomming involved with the plot from AoD after the Dark Angels discovers the fate of Boreas and company.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dean2112 said:


> Bane of Kings...you will probably read it before I do...will await your review.


Cool. I have a copy on hand at the moment but I'm in the middle of two big 500+pages epic fantasy novels, _The Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson and _The Red Knight_ by Miles Cameron (ARC). But I'll start _Ravenwing_ when I've finished with HoA for sure.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think you could appreciate "Ravenwing" without first reading "Angels of Darkness". Are any characters from the latter in the former? No. Is "Ravenwing" a chronological and natural sequel to "Angels of Darkness"? Absolutely - even if "Angels" isn't technically a part of the "Legacy of Caliban" Trilogy.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses. Need to knuckle down and start reading AoD ASAP.


----------

